# Rear Stabilisers



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Mornin Peeps

Our "Mo" is just a tad over 7 mtrs long with an approx overhang of about 1.8 mtrs. We are mulling over whether or not to have rear stabilisers fitted.


are they a good idea or not ?

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We had steadies on our first Motorhome (6m 1994 Hymer) and used them all the time, we had them on the Rapido (2005 6m) and never used them (it was a low profile), and we have them on our current Hymer (6.3m A Class) and have used them a couple of times. It depends how much the Motorhome moves in the wind or when we are moving around as to whether we put them down or not.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

They were fitted as standard on ours and we use them all the time, especially if it is windy. The van has a large "sail area" and tends to sway a lot in windy conditions.

Colin


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Morning,

We have them, and initially we used them (ex-tugger, old habit) - but after a couple of trips I stopped bothering. I haven't noticed any appreciable deterioration in our enjoyment or comfort when inside the van. The upside of not using them is that I can have that first beer or glass of wine a couple of minutes sooner :lol: :lol: .

My advice, based on our experience of having them, would be to wait and see if you think you have a problem that getting steadies would cure. 


Regards,
John

ps As can be seen from the avatar, we have an overhang the length of a good walk 8O 8O .


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We have them on our Hymer 655 and use them most of the time. I find it cuts out the end movement and the M/H is steadier.

Just a word of warning - it is yet another thing (wind up steadies) to add to the list of actions before setting off. I once forgot and it took me ages to rectify the damage!

Bob45


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Once upon a time, my van used to rock in the late evening. I cannot recal why. The steadies stopped the jangly things my wife hung on the awning from atracting attention. :lol:  
Alan


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Bob45 said:


> We have them on our Hymer 655 and use them most of the time. I find it cuts out the end movement and the M/H is steadier.
> 
> Just a word of warning - it is yet another thing (wind up steadies) to add to the list of actions before setting off. I once forgot and it took me ages to rectify the damage!
> 
> Bob45


I always leave my winder by the vehicle pedal box, that way I cant forget.

We always use are corner steadies, because our van has a large overhang we really notice the difference.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just for the education of the ignorant (me) what is a 'vehicle pedal box'? 

On a more serious note, can one use a hydraulic jack on one side of the MH to achieve the same effect as steadies?

Geoff


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

We have them fitted to our Rapido and if we're pitched up for a few days I always put them down - in fact I have 2 wooden blocks cut specifically when I put the 'steadies' down on grass or sand. Stops the rocking when we use the shower or move about too vigourously in the rear fixed bed ( nuff said)

Harry & Pat


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

When at Le Mont St Michel a few weeks back I saw a guy using a couple of scissor jacks as rear steadies. It might be worthwhile giving something like that a try first before spending out a lot of cash.

I must admit I've copied his idea but not tried them out yet as we have only been over-nighting since and can't really be bothered for a one nightstand so to speak, but for a longer stay I will try them out.

Just another item on the "have we closed/tied down/ put away securely etc?" pre-flight check list. 

It's also a couple of more kilo in the boot, but as there are only ever two of us in a 4 berth Campingcar, (Ooops, broke into a bit of French there), I hope we have a few more kilo to go yet . . . . may be. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Harry, at my age I think that the rocking 'n rolling is a good advert! :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Pedal box is where the pedals are, :lol: just below the steering wheel.


cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cabby

Heard it called a 'footwell' never a 'box'.

Maybe I should get out more? :lol: 

Maybe that's a good idea! Is the pub left or right?

Geoff


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have steadies and I use them if I'm staying for a while in the same spot or if it's windy or if we are many sleeping in the MH. Then people can visit the loo without rocking me out of my sleep.

Also my steadies are hinged so if I forget them and drive of they swing up and no damage is done.

http://www.al-ko.co.uk/pages/manual-steady-legs-2.html


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Our van has stabilisers but I never use them as, despite the large overhang, the van seems pretty rock steady at the back. I don't know if this is because there are airrides at the back or just that we don't jump around enough!

My advice would be fit them if you are experiencing a level of movement that you find annoying but don't bother if otherwise. Apart from the cost of them they also add weight and are another item to remember to sort out before departing. 

We also have a towbar that makes winding and unwinding them more difficult than it should be.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Geoff, it's not the footwell, it's the pressed steel "box" to which the pedals are attached.

We have steadies and do sometimes use them if it's very windy, Alan.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Our first MH (Swift 630L) never had and was buffeted about in the wind quite a lot - enough to keep my wife awake worrying (whilst I slept on).

Our second MH (Bessacacar E495 similar size to the Swift - which is natural seeing as they're from the same stable) had them and we used them all the time - it was much steadier and my wife slept much better.

I never drove away with them down but putting the winding handle by the pedals is a good tip and would serve as a useful reminder.

Winding the steadies out on arrival never stopped me having a beer/wine/other refreshing beverage on arrival - there's some things you do before anything else!

Our current MH (Tribute T-620) doesn't have them, I'm waiting to see if we need them, its smaller than the previous two MH but has a much bigger over-cab but overall the keel area is lower (keel area is a function of length to side area), so in theory it should be less prone to being buffeted - only time will tell.

If you've got room to do it on your pitch or you've got a choice of pitches then parking with the cab (or rear but cab would be best) into wind should reduce the buffeting.

HTH

MrWez


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Swift manufacture Our Autocruise, so at over 7 mtrs long you would think they would be fitted as standard !!!! obviuosly not :x 

Dave & Jan


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi bullman. if you think you need stabilisers you can get 2 sorts ( see photo )when parked up for long spells i use both if only for a few days just the rear ones . ours at 28.5" long there is a lot of movement especially in the wind loosing satellite connection . also it depends on how much people wight walking about. jud


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I suppose it depends whether the bed is transverse ( roll ) or longtitudeal (rock ).

We had steadies and never used them, draw your own conclusions.

Steve


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

What about the Fiamma Plastic levelling jacks at about £26 for four
Worth a try as a cheaper alternative to see if it works. They also do aluminium ones for about £45 I think

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-J...d-motorhomes/Fiamma-Plastic-Stabilising-Jacks


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Chudders

Those I think are what we will get.

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a friend who uses the plastic ones on his Burstner every time. The plastic ones are light to carry and only takes him a few minutes to set up. He uses two but I have seen some people use all four, 2 at the back and 2 at the front

Forgot to say he puts his under the tow hitch bar rather than right underneath anywhere so its easy if you have a tow bar.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

"if this vans rockin, dont come knockin"


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

jud said:


> hi bullman. if you think you need stabilisers you can get 2 sorts


Three sorts atleast  since mine are different again from the two you posted pictures of:


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

DJBullman said:


> Thanks Chudders
> 
> Those I think are what we will get.
> 
> ...


hi djbullman.i got mine like the ones chudders mentioned about from a car boot £4 and painted them black i believe they are for static caravans for extra support give e-bay a go .jud


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

We have the swing down type and always use them. It stops SWMBO shouting at me as she is applying her war paint !


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We have this sort fitted on the rear, which swing down, and then extend.
Only problem, if you mount ramps on the front wheels, which we invariably need to do to level, there often is not enough clearance or height on the back to swing the legs down!


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,

we had rear steadies on our 08 model starspirit, hardly used them, the few times i did, ended up digging holes to get them down. non fitted on my startrail, i can understand why its much nearer the ground "alko". get a couple of scissor jacks ,you see them at car boots.

tom


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Got front & rear levellers fitted on our Hobby 600 LP.
Never used them as have had no problems, plus you have to lie down to get at them :roll: 
Also they are a heavy piece of kit so I am thinking of getting rid.
Forrester.


----------



## nikangie (Mar 29, 2008)

On our Swift 630G We've got the same steadies as Jud's photo above....we use them often but do use a square of decking offcut timber underneath each to stop the steady sinking into soft ground. 
BTW ..One of our steadies could do with a new roller wheel so if any of you guys know where spares for this steady can be obtained from the info would be appreciated ! :wink:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I still reckon a pair of secondhand scissor jacks are as good as anything I've seen so far and IF you do drive off and forget them it'll only cost you a couple of quid at a car boot sale to replace them


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

mine has steadies fitted as an aftermarket thing, since we had airride fitted the back end has been nice and firm and hasn't needed assistance when we are indoors


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

they help if you suffer after a stroke helps keep the head facing thre correct way, i learned this from my wife and now stands me in good stead after my strokes 
RON


----------

